# Downsampling in World of Warcraft



## Wellnice (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo liebe Member,

ein Kollege hat mich heute auf die Thematik "Downsampling" angesprochen. Hab mich jetzt etwas eingelesen und als WoW Spieler kam mir sofort die Idee, das Ganze mal hierfür zu testen. WoW belastet die Grafikkarte nicht wirklich, also ein idealer Testkandidat.

Bevor ich aber zig Stunden mit der Konfiguration verbringe, wollte ich zunächst mal nachfragen, ob denn jemand schon mit downsampling Erfahrungen gerade im Bezug auf World of Warcraft gemacht hat und etwas dazu schreiben möchte. Lohnt es sich / lohnt es sich nicht?

Vielen Dank für Erfahrungsberichte / Anregungen und und und


----------



## Zukane (12. Januar 2011)

Kann mir kurz jemand erklären was Downsampling ist?
Weils mich intressiert und möchte den Trhead weiter verfolgen ;D


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Januar 2011)

das willst du an wow "downsampeln"?


----------



## Wellnice (12. Januar 2011)

So habs hinbekommen World of Warcraft @3840 x 2160

hier mal ein Beispiel wie WoW mit einer Auflösung von 3840 x 2160 aussieht, alles auf ultra bis auf jegliche Kantenglättungseinstellungen, die brauch man hier nicht mehr XD

@Zukane

Downsampling bedeutet du gaukelst deinem System durch modifizierte Config vor, dass dein Bildschirm eine höhere Auflösung packt. Ingame kannst du dann die Grafik viel viel höher einstellen, wie hier im Beispiel. Die Grafikkarte berechnet dann das Bild mit entsprechender Größe und gibt es an den Bildschirm, dieser skaliert es dann runter (<- Downsampling) auf die native Auflösung des Monitors.
Der Effekt, super scharfe Kanten in jeglichen Spielen die z.B. keine eigene Kantenglättung haben. Das Game sieht viel besser aus.

Screenshot:
http://www.insigne-mortis.com/high_def.jpg

MfG,
Wellnice


----------



## Fauzi (12. Januar 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Kann mir kurz jemand erklären was Downsampling ist?
> Weils mich intressiert und möchte den Trhead weiter verfolgen ;D



Klick!


----------



## Legendary (12. Januar 2011)

Naja an den Häuserdächern sieht man aber schon noch ne ganz schöne Treppchenbildung. Trotzdem ne geile Sache. 

Verrätst du uns auch wie du es hinbekommen hast?


----------



## Wellnice (12. Januar 2011)

jo bin atm im Raid aber morgen schreib ich alles zusammen, hab selber fertige Guides benützt =)

Das sieht nur auf dem Screenshot so aus, ingame wird das ja ständig geglättet da sieht man keine Treppen.


----------



## Dagonzo (12. Januar 2011)

Wellnice schrieb:


> hier mal ein Beispiel wie WoW mit einer Auflösung von 3840 x 2160 aussieht, alles auf ultra bis auf jegliche Kantenglättungseinstellungen, die brauch man hier nicht mehr XD



Ausschnitt von deinem Screen (Originalgröße)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sieht nicht wirklich gut aus. Selbst auf FullHD runtergerechnet nicht. Vielleicht liegt es ja auch an einer schlechten Skallierung deines Monitors. 
Da mache ich mit einem normalen Full-HD Bild ohne Kantenglättung genau so gute Screens:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hier habe ich noch mal das Original-Foto hinterlegt mit Full-HD Auflösung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe mir Mühe gegeben die gleiche Stelle auf dem Bild aufzunehmen um es besser vergleichen zu können. Also ich kann da nicht wirklich Unterschiede erkennen. Ok bei Spielen die keine Kantenglättung unterstützen mag es vielleicht Sinn machen, obwohl sich das dann in der Regel noch im Grafikkartetreiber selbst für fast jedes Spiel einstellen lässt. Unabhängig davon ob ein Spiel das unterstützt oder nicht. Ich sehe also nicht unbedingt viel Sinn darin ein Downsampling zu machen. Sowas frisst nur unnötig Ressourcen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Januar 2011)

Ich fände is in dem Fall auch sinnvoller 4x AntiAliasing einzuschalten, sollte ca. die selben Ressourcen fressen dabei mehr bringen.


----------



## Wellnice (12. Januar 2011)

Hätte ich vielleicht gleich dazuschreiben sollen, die Treppeneffekte sieht man ingame nicht. Man hat nirgends auch nur die geringsten Treppen selbst wenn man direkt ranzoomt. Ka warum das da so rauskommt aber es ist definitiv nicht der Fall.

Hier hab ich es her: (hab den aktuellesten nvidia Treiber drauf, hab ne GTX 470)

http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=454129


----------



## Dagonzo (12. Januar 2011)

Wellnice schrieb:


> Hier hab ich es her: (hab den aktuellesten nvidia Treiber drauf, hab ne GTX 470)
> 
> http://www.forum-3dc...ad.php?t=454129


Jo ich mir bekannt. Bei der PC-Games (Hardware?) gab es das auch schon mal. 

Zu deinem Foto. Wäre möglich, das es beim speichern anders als das Original gespeichert wird (mit Verlust). Aber trotzdem, selbst wenn es besser aussieht als auf dem Foto, wenn ich 8x AA reinhaue (ich habe eine übertaktete 480er GTX) dann sieht das bestimmt auch nicht anders aus.


----------



## Ogil (12. Januar 2011)

Ihr muesst bedenken, dass man auf dem Screenshot freilich nix vom Downsampling des Monitors sieht. Die Treppeneffekte sind freilich auf dem voll aufgeloesten Screenshot sichtbar - aber da der Monitor weniger darstellt sieht man sie halt kaum beim Zocken selbst.

Bei Spielen die AA unterstuetzen freilich ueberfluessig. Aber gibt ja genuegend Engines von AA nicht im Spiel selbst moeglich ist und auch immer noch viele, wo es sich nicht problemlos ueber den Treiber erzwingen laesst...


----------



## Konov (12. Januar 2011)

Kann da kaum nen sichtbaren Unterschied feststellen...


----------



## Caps-lock (12. Januar 2011)

Und ich finde die Frage berechtigt was Downsampling ist, wenn jemand hier schon Antworten zu einem Thema haben möchte, welches er selber einwirft. 
WIrklich sooo überragend, dass man sich damit viel Arbeit machen muss, sieht es nicht aus .


----------



## Dagonzo (12. Januar 2011)

Na ich bin ja eh ein Bastler.^^ Ich werde das demnächst mal selber ausprobieren und mal berichten wenn es jemand interessiert


----------



## Konov (13. Januar 2011)

Also ich weiß nicht wieviele Leute WoW auf den Max. Einstellungen zocken, aber ich gehöre zu den wenigen, der alles auf Ultra eingestellt hat (und AA 8x, nicht 16x, weil da kein Unterschied festzustellen ist IMO) und ich habe weder Treppcheneffekte noch sonst Probleme. Und das weder im Spiel *noch *auf Screenshots.


----------



## Potpotom (13. Januar 2011)

Mal so zur Info... kostet es nicht auch unheimlich viel Ressourcen wenn die GraKa da ne Auflösung von 3840 x 2160 (8,2 Millionen Pixel) herstellen muss oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen? Wenn ich 3 Bildschirme an habe und WoW skaliere habe ich eine Auflösung von 4800 x 1200 (5,7 Millionen Pixel), was spürbar Ressourcen frisst.


----------



## Wellnice (13. Januar 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Mal so zur Info... kostet es nicht auch unheimlich viel Ressourcen wenn die GraKa da ne Auflösung von 3840 x 2160 (8,2 Millionen Pixel) herstellen muss oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen? Wenn ich 3 Bildschirme an habe und WoW skaliere habe ich eine Auflösung von 4800 x 1200 (5,7 Millionen Pixel), was spürbar Ressourcen frisst.



Ich hab jetzt keine Benchmark Werte zur Hand kann dir aber gern kurz bischen was zusammen schreiben.

q9450 2,66ghz @ 3,40 ghz
8 gb ddr2
asus p5k pro
gtx 470

World of Warcraft mit 1920x1080, alles max (mit 8x sampling , 16x aa) hab ich in OG 40 fps
World of Warcraft mit 3840x2160, alles max (mit min. sampling / aa) hab ich in OG 35 fps

ist kein großer Unterschied da die Grafikkarte sich bei WoW eher langweilt, da kann man sich so nen Spaß schon erlauben..bei aktuelleren Games schlägt sowas natürlich direkt abartig auf den VRAM, sodass eine Single GPU extremst schnell am Limit hängt.

WoW ist sicher nicht das Parade Beispiel für Downsampling aber bei GTA 4 z.B. sieht man deutliche eine Verbesserung. ( Habs beim Kumpel aufm Rechner gesehn, sieht definitiv besser aus)


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Januar 2011)

Jo, wenn man so nen Spaß bei aktuellen Spielchen treiben will würde ich schon zur GTX 580 oder HD6970, also zur Highend SingelGPU-Fraktion greifen.


----------



## Dagonzo (13. Januar 2011)

Wellnice schrieb:


> ..bei aktuelleren Games schlägt sowas natürlich direkt abartig auf den VRAM, sodass eine Single GPU extremst schnell am Limit hängt.


Mit zwei oder vier Karten kannst du deswegen auch nur den Speicher von einer nutzen. Du hast mit 4x 1,5GB RAM nicht automatisch 6GB zur Verfügung, sondern weiterhin nur 1,5GB.
Wer nur 512-768MB RAM hat, braucht es erst gar nicht mit Downsampling versuchen.


----------



## Konov (13. Januar 2011)

Wellnice schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt keine Benchmark Werte zur Hand kann dir aber gern kurz bischen was zusammen schreiben.
> 
> q9450 2,66ghz @ 3,40 ghz
> 8 gb ddr2
> ...



Ist aber eine völlig hinfällige Information ob du in OG 35 FPS hast, wenn du im Raid nur 5 hast.
Oder stehst du nur in OG rum und tust nichts?

Also einen praktischen Wert hat die Info nicht. Selbst theoretisch ist es eigentlich überflüssig.


----------



## Wellnice (14. Januar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ist aber eine völlig hinfällige Information ob du in OG 35 FPS hast, wenn du im Raid nur 5 hast.
> Oder stehst du nur in OG rum und tust nichts?
> 
> Also einen praktischen Wert hat die Info nicht. Selbst theoretisch ist es eigentlich überflüssig.



Falsch. In OG hab ich weniger FPS als sonstwo im ganzen Spiel.(Abends 20 Uhr, Massen von Spielern auf einem Fleck) Im Raid hab ich mit gleichen Settings nämlich konstant 50-60 FPS.


----------

